# Hawaii Trio



## Dieseldoc (Jun 18, 2018)

Trio of pens with Hawaii wood  blanks from Kalai ,Ed's Excotic  (Diamond  Knurl  ToGold-Black Ti kits).

Top to bottom. Koa, Halo and  Mango

Fun project with the  Hawaii wood blanks.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful pens and wood , Charlie. Do you have a current web address for Kalai?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 18, 2018)

scotian12 said:


> Beautiful pens and wood , Charlie. Do you have a current web address for Kalai?



Darrell:

Chris address:
www.koahawaii.com 

Chris is also AIP member  Kalai

Blanks I have got for Chris are first class quality and he will some time take little extra time getting back to you and processing order because of his timber business.

Cheers

charlie


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you Charlie for this information. Some of his links are not current but I will dig a little deeper to see if I can contact him to buy some of that beautiful koa. Take care.   Darrell


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 18, 2018)

scotian12 said:


> Thank you Charlie for this information. Some of his links are not current but I will dig a little deeper to see if I can contact him to buy some of that beautiful koa. Take care.   Darrell



contact him  with PM in IAP   Kalai  is him member nane

That is how I first got in contact with him.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 18, 2018)

Those look really nice! The identical kit really brings the wood to the front.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 19, 2018)

PatrickR said:


> Those look really nice! The identical kit really brings the wood to the front.


Patrick
That's what I was trying to do with it's showing off the Hawaii wood banks.
Thank's to Chris he gave me some good stuff with my order.
Next challange is to dress some all back kits I have. I love wood so it will be harder to make a great looking pen. Thinking  segmated .


----------



## Kalai (Jun 20, 2018)

Great job on the pens, they look great.  How did you like turning the Hala?  I can't wait to see the rest.  ALOHA.

Chris


----------



## Kalai (Jun 20, 2018)

scotian12 said:


> Thank you Charlie for this information. Some of his links are not current but I will dig a little deeper to see if I can contact him to buy some of that beautiful koa. Take care.   Darrell



Hi Darrel my website is Koa Wood Hawaii | Koa Wood Hawaii, you can contact me here on IAP too.  Aloha.

Chris


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 20, 2018)

Kalai said:


> Great job on the pens, they look great.  How did you like turning the Hala?  I can't wait to see the rest.  ALOHA.
> 
> Chris


 chris:

Turning  Halo is like  black palm, got to keep it sharp and fine cuts with the skew.  Really not a problem. Halo sure finished up very nice.  

So Chris, what was the autographed Blank?????

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Kalai (Jun 20, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> Kalai said:
> 
> 
> > Great job on the pens, they look great.  How did you like turning the Hala?  I can't wait to see the rest.  ALOHA.
> ...


Hi Charlie, that is called "Autograph Tree", it is a nice wood that spaults nicely, enjoy.

Chris


----------

